

Cinch- Making Business Travel Suck Less - AndrewStevens_
http://www.cinchtravel.com

======
AndrewStevens_
Cinch is the first travel booking app built specifically for Business
Travelers who book their own trips & hate it. We use new technologies to store
your preferences, save exact trips, and make recommendations based on data
from millions of other travelers. A new way to book travel, faster, cheaper:
BETTER! Get early access and $100 in credit at www.cinchtravel.com

